# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Request: Specific section for XYZPrinting Da Vinci 3d Printer

## tasty3d

Please consider adding a section for us Da Vinci users. This printer is low cost, and rivals printers at more costs.

Your losing traffic to Voltivo and soliforum which do cater to us da Vinci users.

----------


## Geoff

There is nothing stopping you starting a thread and then once it gathers steam it can be turned onto one. It's hard to consider it losing traffic when there is not many users with davinci's here (a few) but not many, and considering the amount of other printers that are covered, I don't think the davinci users here would put a dent in say the reprap section here for example.

----------

